# Ponctuation : traduction des deux-points italiens



## Mapfel

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis intriguée par l'abondance de deux-points dans un conte italien du 19e siècle (Collodi). Est-ce un archaïsme ? La traduction française les a conservés, mais cela me gêne à la lecture. Peuvent-ils être remplacés, en français, par une virgule ou par un point-virgule, voire par un point, selon les cas, ou faut-il les conserver ? Quelques exemples :
– Si fa presto a dire esci fuori*:* ma la vuoi intendere che non posso uscire?
=> Facile à dire *;* mais veux-tu bien comprendre que je ne peux pas sortir ?
– Il sacco resiste*:* ma in quattro o cinquemesi spero di averlo bucato!
=> Le sac résiste*.* *M*ais je pense que je l’aurai percé d’ici quatre ou cinq mois !
– A cena mangerai otto noci e quattro fichi dottati*:* ti piacciono i fichi dottati?
=> Le soir, tu mangeras huit noix et quatre figues des deux saisons *;* tu aimes les figues des deux saisons ?
D'avance merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## symposium

Bonjour! J'admets que je n'ai jamais lu Collodi, mais probablement c'est un choix qu'il a pris pour rendre plus personnel son style, parce qu'en italien personne n'utilise les deux points en lieu de la virgule ou d'autres signes de séparation. Meme dans le 19e siècle, ce n'était pas le cas.


----------



## symposium

Il faudrait meme voir si l'édition que tu as lu est philologiquement correcte pour savoir si cette utilisation des deux points étaient dans les intentions de l'auteur!


----------



## Elmoro

symposium said:


> en italien personne n'utilise les deux points en lieu de la virgule ou d'autres signes de séparation. Meme dans le 19e siècle, ce n'était pas le cas.


Pas tout à fait d'accord. Je les utilise assez, et je suis journaliste. En l'occurence je garderais les deux points dans la première expression, alors que  dans la deuxième et la troisième je les enleverais


----------



## symposium

Peut-etre je me suis mal expliqué: je n'ai pas dit qu'en italien on n'utilise pas les deux points, bien-sur qu'on les utilise, et meme souvent; j'ai dit qu'on n'utilise pas les deux points à la place de la virgule, du point-virgule ou du point. On ne le fait pas aujourd'hui, on ne le faisait pas au dix-neuvième siècle.
On n'écrirait jamais: "Ho comprato del formaggio: del prosciutto e del latte." ou "Sono arrivato a casa: ho cenato:mi sono fatto la doccia e sono andato a dormire".


----------



## lorenzos

symposium said:


> On n'écrirait jamais: "Ho comprato del formaggio: del prosciutto e del latte." ou "Sono arrivato a casa: ho cenato:mi sono fatto la doccia e sono andato a dormire".


Però, mi pare accettabilissimo:
 - Sono arrivato a casa: ho cenato, fatto una doccia e sono andato a dormire.
Meglio ancora:
 - Sono arrivato a casa: cena, doccia e subito a letto.


----------



## mab1973

Dopo aver spiegato i casi in cui è corretto utilizzare i "due punti" (grammaticalmente, non è un'opinione il loro utilizzo…), il dizionario Treccani afferma:

Anche se nella scrittura letteraria possono incontrarsi usi in sequenza dei due punti

_Una certa praticaccia del mondo, del nostro mondo […] doveva di certo avercela: una certa conoscenza degli uomini: e anche delle donne (C. E. Gadda, Quer pasticciaccio brutto de via Merulana) _​
_Nulla è cambiato da allora: ostentazioni: imperterrite ostentazioni (A. Piperno, Con le peggiori intenzioni) _​
usare i due punti più di una volta nello stesso periodo sintattico è un errore da evitarsi in tutti i tipi di scrittura non creativa.


----------

